
New App Prevents Icelanders from Sleeping With their Relatives - scholia
http://www.newsoficeland.com/home/technology/innovation/item/1124-new-app-prevents-icelanders-from-sleeping-with-their-relatives
======
victoro
The Appalachian version of this App in one line of javascript: alert("Don't do
it, you're related");

~~~
tptacek
There should be a tripwire somewhere in HN that detects people who read this
comment and failed to flag the story.

------
saidajigumi
I recall one of Heinlein's books addressing this problem by a different means:
a genetic comparison to determine whether a bad genetic reinforcement might
occur, rather than relying on the proxy of relatedness.

For Iceland's case as addressed in TFA, that's perhaps a more relevant metric
-- that you might end up "crossing" with someone outside of known family, yet
who is still closely related enough to present a genetic risk.

I sense a market for a Square-style "DNA chip on a headphone jack" to augment
this app. ;-)

~~~
StavrosK
> yet who is still closely related enough to present a genetic risk.

Isn't that basically just siblings, and maybe first cousins?

~~~
Turing_Machine
Not necessarily. The closer the relation, the greater the probability of bad
genes pairing up, but it is, in fact, a probability.

Your fourth cousin might have a copy of the same bad gene as you while your
first cousin doesn't.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, I see, thanks. It makes sense now.

------
jere
I think it'd be cool just to see how related I am to any given person I meet.
I don't know how likely it is that someone would actually use this for its
intended purpose though.

------
digitalWestie
Wasn't this released about a year ago?

------
KateScisel
I'd use it for creating my family tree

~~~
arnfada
The app actually creates it for you.

